# Sind das Glockentierchen??



## pema (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

durch meine eigene Blödheit: Versuch Nr. 2 das Thema einzustellen...O.k., interessiert keinen.

Also: Seit ungef. 2 Wochen beobachte ich an immer mehr Pflanzen einen weißen Belag. 
Jetzt hat es sogar die Fadenalgen erwischt
Heute habe ich ein Stück meines Wasserhahnenfußes geopfert um die Angelegenheit mal zu fotografieren. 
Aus dem weißen Belag wurden durch die Vergrößerung weiße Pünktchen...mehr kann meine Kamera nicht leisten.
Bei Tante Google bin ich auf Glockentierchen gestoßen. Zumindest auf den Fotos ohne mikroskopische Vergrößerung sieht es ähnlich aus wie bei mir.

Glockentierchen sollen verstärkt im Herbst auftreten. Es ist zwar eigentlich Hochsommer...aber mag sein, dass durch ein verstärktes Absterben der Fadenalgen in meinem Teich Zustände wie im Herbst herrschen

Vielleicht kann mir jemand - auch ohne mikroskopische Aufnahme - sagen, dass meine Vermutung stimmt. Ansonsten muß ich mir Sorgen machen:?

petra


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Hi pema,
aufgrund der ungenügenden Vergrößerung kann ich das leider nicht sagen
und die Glockentierchen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, waren eher braun.

Wenn dich solche Sachen interessieren, solltest du dir ein USB-Mikroskop kaufen;
der Aldi hatte unlängst eines um so 30 € und um ca. 100 € bemommst du schon ein gutes Visomar!
Diese Fotos hab ich mit ersterem gemacht:
Kriebelmückenlarven (ca. 5 mm) und Daphnien (ca. 0,7 mm)


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Servus Petra



 
Denke in Bildmitte ist ein Glockentier ?

Habs auch fotografiert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Nein, das ist ein Krebschen der Gattung Cyclops oder Diaptomus ohne Eipakete.
Wenn die solche tragen, dann hat der erstere 2 und der zweitere 1.


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Schitte,

ich fand es schon toll, dass meine NEUE Kamera aus dem weißen Belag kleine Pünktchen herausholte. 
Aber ich befürchte, ich werde nachrüsten müssen...habe ich jetzt schon des Öfteren gedacht. Muß ich wohl wieder mal etwas zusammensparen. 
@ Peter
Was ist ein USB Mikrosop und wie funktioniert das?

petra


----------



## witch127 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Habe auch mal nach Glockentierchen gegoogelt, meine aber schon, dass das welche sind. 

Hoffe, es ist erlaubt, Links einstellen. 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=118&ty=40/page-2&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:17


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Danke Peter 

Petra ... ist mit einem Makroobjektiv aufgenommen (Sigma 150/2.8) 
Welche Cam


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

USB-Mikroskop:
Die Fotos hab ich DAMIT gemacht (hab´s aber im Ybäh um 25 € gekauft - neu!)
und WEIT besser - eben ein WIRKLICHES Mikroskop - ist DAS DA (auch von dort um 50 €).

Durch zweiteres kann man AUCH durchgucken;
beide haben einen USB-Stecker, mit dem man sie an den PC (Notebook) anschließen kann
und dort das aktuelle Bild sieht bzw. speichern kann - wie von der Digicam.


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Hallo Peter u. hallo Helmut,

Peter, dein zweiter Link funtioniert leider nicht, aber ich habe ja den Namen

Helmut, ich habe mir eine neue Digicam Lumix gekauft, da kann ich leider keine anderen Objektive dranmachen Ist eben keine Spiegelreflexkamera.
Deshalb meinte ich auch: muß wohl noch etwas sparen

Ich will aber dennoch wissen, ob das Glockentierchen sind. Mensch, könnte doch sein - oder?:?

petra


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Servus Petra

Gibt für die Lumix auch Makrovorsatzlinsen ... muß nicht eine D-SLR sein ...

Eine Userin im Makroforum benutzt eine FZ50 ... sie macht gewaltige Bilder ... Blättere Ihr Album ein bisserl durch ...
(gibt natürlich auch andere Makroten mit einer FZxx)
Melde dich in dem Forum an ... du wirst es nicht bereuen :beten

Welche Lumix hast den du


----------



## pema (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Ach Helmut,

jetzt schäme ich mich bald
Ich habe eine simple DMC-TZ8...da müsste ich ein anderes Ojektiv schon dranschweißen

Aber dafür: ich find, sie macht ganz gute Bilder

petra


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Warum schämen Petra ... 

Ja und sie macht doch sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Hi Petra,
doch: Das KÖNNTEN Glockentierchen sein.
Das ist ja nicht EINE Tierart, sondern ein Gruppe.

Hier nochmal den Link zum besseren Mikroskop:
http://www.vegaoptics.de/Bresser-Mikroskop-Visiomar-40-1024x_p2060_x2.htm


----------



## StefanBO (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Hallo Petra,
wirklich schöne Bilder! Da deine Kamera schon einen guten Makromodus hat, sind entsprechende Vorsatzlinsen nur bedingt sinnvoll. In erster Linie ist das eine preisgünstige Alternative, wenn man ein vorhandenes Objektiv als Makroobjektiv verwenden möchte, also mit kürzerem Aufnahmeabstand. Aber es gibt auch für Kameras ohne Filtergewinde spezielle Filteradapter, die dann an den Anschluss für ein Stativ angeschraubt werden.

Wenn es in höhere Vergrößerungsmaßstäbe gehen soll, sind die von Peter genannten Alternativen preisgünstige Einstiege. Wobei bei seinem "echten" Mikroskop halt an der USB-Funktion gespart wurde (nur 320x240 Pixel Auflösung).

Die USB-Version von dnt dürfte ein Lizenznachbau von veho sein. Die VMS-001 und 004 gibt es als UK-Import günstiger bei Amazon; noch ein wenig günstiger, wenn man direkt bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt.

Ich habe seit kurzem die VMS-004 und wollte eigentlich mal eben ein paar Beispielfotos machen. Für brauchbare Aufnahmen benötigt man aber etwas Zeit, da bei diesen Vergrößerungen (hier sind zwei Einstellungen mit ca. 20- oder ca 400-facher Vergrößerung möglich) schon mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen hat (siehe auch die englischsprachigen Rezensionen bei Amazon).

Nachfolgend trotzdem ein paar Beispielfotos von heute: 2 x ca. 20fache Vergrößerung, die Wasseraufnahme dann noch 2x ca. 400fache Vergrößerung; am besten probierst du das mal selbst mit deinem Fotomotiv aus.


----------



## pema (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sind das Glockentierchen??*

Hallo,

passt zwar gar nicht mehr zu dem eigentlichen Thema, aber wo wir schon dabei sind:

Ich habe mir die entsprechenden Beschreibungen im I-Net angeschaut. Die Systhemvoraussetzungen an den PC haben mich doch etwas irritiert. Ich hätte schon fast ein USB-Mikroskop gekauft, da fiel mein Blick auf die Anforderung: USB 2.0. 
Da ich ein altes Möhrchen mein eigen nenne, erfüllt es diese Voraussetzung schon mal nicht....Klappt das auch mir weniger Leistung
Dann waren es z.T. die erforderlichen genannten freien Kapazitäten, die mich stutzig gemacht haben. Aber in erster Linie war es eben der fehlende 2.0 Anschluß, der mich vom Kauf abgehalten hat.

Ich weiß...das alles hat jetzt schon rein gar nichts mehr mit meinen vermeintlichen Glockentierchen zu tun

petra


----------

